# Opinions on conventional reels



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Who makes the most user friendly conventional reel for a beginner but still can satisfy the advanced?


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Akios 656ctm


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Akios 656 SCM. You don't need a stink'n level wind unless you're strictly tossing lures. In that case, might as well go with a spinner.

The Akios is like an Abu but in my opinion much better, especially the SCM version. Solid one piece frame with mag control. Once you get the hang of laying line, you won't want a level wind. It only hinders distance and that's the main point of using a conventional anyways.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

+1 on the Akios 656 SCM the shuttle is a great reel. I think it is just a gooder made Abu with every part just made a little better and bigger. The one piece frame makes it sit lower on your rod than a regular CTM frame. Makes it easier to grip and I have big hands anyway. Cast control is really easy. I bought a 500 Jigmaster to learn on before I got the 656 and I have only had one really bad blowup with the 656. I got it spooled tha last time I fished the beach at night. It was really hard to get the old backup 500 out and use it.
I got a Penn Squal 12 for a backup now and it is not as slick and sophisticated as the 656. Gotta shift from forward to reverse manually. Not a big deal but.........................Great big gear box hanging off the side of the frame....................Not the same price point with the SCM more than $100 higher. Looks like a good reel but more basic. Saving my money for a 666 SCM for my red rod.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Ditto on the Akios


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Since you did not indicated $$ to be a limiting factor, the Daiwa 7HT Mag Supertuned excels at satisfying both of your criterion.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I've used the 7HT supertuned and wasn't impressed. It's not as solid feeling as the SCM. I didn't like how you had to turn the handle one revolution to disengage the free spool after a cast. Plus it's super expensive.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Akios, nothing else comes close


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm going to buck the trend and say a penn 525mag...........great for beginner and can satisfy the expert.
one of penn's best ever reels


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

I rid myself of the diawa and penn reels. They were good in their time, but the Akios has surpassed them.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> I'm going to buck the trend and say a penn 525mag...........great for beginner and can satisfy the expert.
> one of penn's best ever reels


Agree 100%


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm going to say the new Release SM. I had an Akios 666 and i like the SM much better. I have casted it in the field a couple of times and it casts like a dream. It also has a lifetime warranty and is made in the USA. When I was casting in the field yesterday, I had all the setting tightened down and still got 144 yards without really giving it every thing I had. On the tightest settings, the line never fluffed.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Your talking about casting in a field, the guy wants a user friendly fishing reel. I'm sure a release is a good reel but your not answering the question. User friendly not distance on a flat field.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

For fishing and casting distance with a reel that a beginner will like it has to be the Penn Squall 12 or 15 .


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> I'm going to buck the trend and say a penn 525mag...........great for beginner and can satisfy the expert.
> one of penn's best ever reels


X2 . . . Agree 100%, too !!!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> For fishing and casting distance with a reel that a beginner will like it has to be the Penn Squall 12 or 15 .


I agree for a beginner to get a Penn Squall.

Right out of the box the bearings are full of grease and I don't think you can make them fluff with the mag completely off. 

I have a 656 SCM without any brakes in it, just mag.............

I bought a Squall 12 and took it to the lake to see what all the hype was about.

I was throwing 3 onces with my wife's 11ft 2-5 CPS rod. 

I turned the mag all the way off and it would not fluff. I throw an unmagged 6500 Abu C3 on this rod and it will definitely fluff with 3 onces. 

Took it home and soaked the bearings in lighter fluid and she will fluff now. 

So beginner use it the way it comes out of the box. 

After a while soak the bearings and get her rolling a little faster.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Penn 525 mag or Penn Squall 15.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Daiwa SL20SH with both red brakes installed.


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I have yet to fish the release, but it has a spool tension knob and a mono mag. When i casted in the field, i was using an 8 oz weight and 20lb test...i think it will do great when fishing also


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Penn squall 15. Once your technique improves you'll see the drawbacks but the star drag makes it easier to control drag settings. Magnetic braking helps to. I was in the same boat your in about a year and a half ago on making the switch. I looked at the akios but the price for a beginner didn't feel comfortable. The penn is very forgiving but that could be because the spool isn't as fast as other higher end reels.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Akios 656 SCM smokes right out of the box! Put 165 BBG on it and let it rip! Unbelievable distance with little effort. Still haven't tried it on my 14" AFAW BB yet...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

YES I do sell Akios reels but my opinion is based on performance of the product.

Over the years I've tried most reels on the market. I've also "hopped up" anything I though would give me an advantage on the casting court.

IHMO the Akio 555/656/666 lineup best fill the needs of OBX Chaps original post. Out of the box with brake blocks installed, factory lube in the bearings and the mags set to MAX the reel is almost fool proof. Just put your thumb down when the payload splashes and you are good to go. Take the same reel and remove the blocks, clean and relube the bearings with thinner oil and start backing off the mags and you have a little speed demon that will throw loooong with the best out there.

Great for beginner, fit for a seasoned longcaster with just a little basic tuning.

Tommy


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Release sm is no beginners reel. Comes abec 7 bearings from the factory and has no cast control adjustments. The spool tension cap is just a bushing. Ive owned it since it was released and i love it but if u dont no what you are doing it will backlash and burn the hell out of you. If your just starting out stick to the akios and 525 so u can add and remove mags and breaks as u progress.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

OVmadman said:


> Release sm is no beginners reel. Comes abec 7 bearings from the factory and *has no cast control adjustments*. The spool tension cap is just a bushing. Ive owned it since it was released and i love it but if u dont no what you are doing it will backlash and burn the hell out of you. If your just starting out stick to the akios and 525 so u can add and remove mags and breaks as u progress.


Not true........The Release SM star drag has magnetic cast control. Are you saying the magnetic cast control does not function properly?


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice , please keep them coming. Planning on putting it on a CPS just bought one of their 13 ft 3-6 in spinning love the rod but looking to go up to at least 8oz and want to go conventional


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

The mags in the sm work fine. There just fast as **** with full mag. I love mine.. just saying its not a beginners reel.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

One of the reasons the Akios is better is the quality of the aluminum bar stock the spools are made from. If you put the spools on a balance device you'll see that the Akios is balanced, but not so much with the Penn. I have worked as a millwright/machinist and have spent time playing with all of them. 
the only spool close to an Akios is the Diawa 7HT.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Penn Fathom 15.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

RocknReds said:


> One of the reasons the Akios is better is the quality of the aluminum bar stock the spools are made from. If you put the spools on a balance device you'll see that the Akios is balanced, but not so much with the Penn. I have worked as a millwright/machinist and have spent time playing with all of them.
> the only spool close to an Akios is the Diawa 7HT.


I have fished and cast in the field with Omoto, ABU, and Akios. They all benefited from balancing the spool. 

Both Omoto and ABU have 6 pin centrifugal brake systems available that provide greater versatility and are more user friendly (the brake blocks do not fall out). The 6 pin brake systems now ship from the US distributor of Omoto reels as standard items in the 5000 and 6000 size reels. (the Omoto mono mag reels still come with a 2 brake system). Since the change out is very simple, you will be able to specify the desired system when ordering.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

So much for user friendly as per the original post


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

When I have thrown my release sm with everything tightened down, I didn't even have to thumb the spool at all. It is very fast, but also very controllable with the spool tensioner and mag tightened down.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Daiwa SL 30 SH


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll buck the system and suggest a good old Abu of your choice, here's why;

Relatively easy to learn on, reliable, built tough and once you become comfortable with it, it is easy to do upgrades.

You didn't mention money, but used Abu's can be picked up very cheap on here, other websites, auction sites, etc.

Abu's are easy to work on, even for an idiot like myself. There are a ton of pics and videos online that will show how to do everything from basic maintenance to performance upgrades that will make the reel an absolute performer. 

Parts are everywhere, and reasonably priced.

I'm not an Abu nut, as I only have four of them that I use on a regular basis, a 5500, two 6500's and a 7000size. All bought used, $70 was the most I paid for any of them, I upgraded all of them with bearings, smoothie drag washers, and CT conversions, for an additional $40 - $50.

I do think the Akios are better built than the Abu's, but doubt the average fisherman will notice a difference, same with the Avets. While I have yet to hold a Release, they sure do look sweet. When the day comes that I find a used Akios/Avet/Release for a comparable price, I might change my mind.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Byron/pa said:


> I'll buck the system and suggest a good old Abu of your choice, here's why;
> 
> Relatively easy to learn on, reliable, built tough and once you become comfortable with it, it is easy to do upgrades.


HMM . . . Are you thinking "Swedish" 6500CT MAG ELITE ??? An EXCELLENT reel !!!


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I second and third the Squalls. Great beginner reels... then get an Akios and keep Squall as backup. Thats what i did.


----------

